# Erfahrung LG Flatron W2343T



## Jenny18bgh (28. April 2009)

Hy,

Ich beabsichtige Mir noch einen Monitor für den PC zu kaufen in die engere auswahl kommt bei Mir der 
 
 
 		LG Flatron W2343T hat schon jemand erfahrung damit


----------



## Speedi (1. Mai 2009)

Also mit dem Monitor, den du dir da ausgesucht hast, habe ich zwar keine Erfahrung, aber ich kann dir etwas über ein anderes Modell von LG sagen, welches so ziemlich die gleichen Eigenschaften besitzt!

Es geht um den LG FLATRON W2261V.
Das ist ein 22-Zöller mit 2ms Reaktionszeit (GTG), 20000:1 dyn. Kontrast, und ebenfalls in der Full-HD-Auflösung 1920x1080!

Ich benutze den TFT hauptsächlich zum Zocken, Surfen und kleinere Office-Arbeiten.
Zum Zocken ist er wunderbar geeignet und beim Surfen oder Arbeiten mit Word hat man unmengen an Platz durch das 16:9-Format.
Und für knapp 170 € ist er dabei noch sehr günstig und hat ein echt gutes P/L-Verhältnis!


Gruß,
Kepi007


----------

